# DISH equipment question



## chileheadcraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello all and thanks in advance for any help! I am looking to switch to DISH for BASIC tv channels. Cable is forcing to go full digital and they don't have a bargain package like DISH. I would like to go with the Welcome package for $15 but I understand that you have to have your own equipment. The house we are in happens to have two DISH network dishes installed from a previous tenant. One is the 500 and I cant see the other one as its facing away from view. Two questions:

1) from talking with DISH, I can purchase the receivers that I need, call them to have them activated and then its $15/mo. No additional charges. Is that correct? Sounds too easy. I've read elsewhere that it doesn't matter if you buy the box or not, they still charge you per box. I asked directly and they said there is no charge. Whats the deal?

2) I would like HD on at least one TV and SD is ok on the other 3. I was going to get a 222k and a 322. Is my existing dish compatible? If not, how can I convert it? Will I get HD with this basic package or is it based solely on equipment, not the package?

Lastly, is there somewhere on the forum that has a schematic of how this is to be hooked up? Since this is bare bones, I have to pay for any install help. They did say they would adjust the dish if need be for free, but install would be from $15-$95. The more I have to pay upfront, the less desirable this becomes, so any help is appreciated. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Only the four networks will be in HD in that package. (If your locals are in HD on Dish)

There is no monthly fee for the first receiver. Others will be $7. If any receiver is a DVR there will be a $4 monthly fee.

I believe your cable company has to provide you with the basic package, and without a cable box. Theirs might cost more. If the FCC rule changed someone can chime in.

I would need more info about what locals you get etc.. to determine what dish and which ARC to use. You should have a tech come out in any event to be sure it's done right, you don't even know if the cables are still good etc....


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be happy to answer your questions.

1. The first receiver on the account is included in the monthly cost of the programming package. All other receivers incur a monthly charge ranging from $7 to $17 depending upon the receiver model. This charge is whether the receiver is leased or purchased.

2. With our dual receivers, the TV connected directly to the receiver provides HD (HD programming required for HD channels - $10 per month but can take advantage of promotion for free HD programming). TV 2 is SD. Since you have 2 dishes, the technician may reuse what is there or provide a single dish solution for all 3 satellites needed for the HD and SD programming. The Welcome Pack does not provide HD programming. HD programming is available with America's Top 120 or above; DISH America or above.

3. A new customer, if they qualify, gets free installation for up to 3 leased HD or SD receivers. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



chileheadcraig said:


> Hello all and thanks in advance for any help! I am looking to switch to DISH for BASIC tv channels. Cable is forcing to go full digital and they don't have a bargain package like DISH. I would like to go with the Welcome package for $15 but I understand that you have to have your own equipment. The house we are in happens to have two DISH network dishes installed from a previous tenant. One is the 500 and I cant see the other one as its facing away from view. Two questions:
> 
> 1) from talking with DISH, I can purchase the receivers that I need, call them to have them activated and then its $15/mo. No additional charges. Is that correct? Sounds too easy. I've read elsewhere that it doesn't matter if you buy the box or not, they still charge you per box. I asked directly and they said there is no charge. Whats the deal?
> 
> ...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Only the four networks will be in HD in that package. (If your locals are in HD on Dish)


Any/All of his locals, that DISH uplinks in HD (including CW, MNT, PBS, etc.) WILL be in HD as well.



> If any receiver is a DVR there will be a $4 monthly fee.


It's $6 DVR fee per account, & has been for some time...



> I believe your cable company has to provide you with the basic package,


Not always the case; some (smaller) systems do NOT & are not required to offer a "broadcast basic" tier - we have such systems outside of Spfld.



> and without a cable box.


Not true at all; Comcast & other cable co. have/are eliminating ALL analog signals from their systems; ours just did it last week. Limited (broadcast) basic subs DO get up to 3 DTA's (cheap digital boxes) at NO monthly charge, though.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The existing dish is likely a Dish500 aimed at 119 & 110, an the other is likely a wing dish aimed at 61.5. Not a whole lot of HD channels on those birds, allthough that may not even matter since the "Welcome pack" doesnt include HD channels, other than locals. Assuming your locals are on 1 of those 3 birds (in HD), then you may be good to go, assuming you can figure out the wiring.

What about Over The Air? is that an option? after all, its FREE! If your close enough to your locals, you might get them OTA and all you'd need is a digital tuner (box/built into TV).


----------



## chileheadcraig (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the responses thus far! So what I'm hearing in a nutshell is that I should get HD on the network channels, but possibly on others that broadcast in HD, but only if my dish is pointed in the right direction. How do I find out if they are pointed in the right direction and do I need anything other than the 222k receiver? 

So the 500 is ready to go and all i need to do is run it to the 222k and its good? I may spring for a tech to come out if I can determine what the pricing will actually be and what I will actually get BEFORE paying for a tech to tell me I'm screwed. I cant believe there isnt a wiring diagram on how on how to hook this up anywhere. Can it really be that complicated? Maybe it is. Just askin'

I asked the lady at DISH specifically and they said it does not matter how many boxes i have, there is no charge (not even for the 2nd one). I dont know what to believe now. In general, is DISH this disconnected where they dont know what their own charges really are?

About the cable, Charter said there is no basic offerings anymore, period. i asked what the most basic package was and they said its digital for $45 and I had to pay for each box. They will no longer offer basic as of the 26th of this month and they will cut off my cable if I don't upgrade to digital. Sounds like they are trying to strong arm everyone into digital, but I'm not going. Reception here is spotty for getting all my locals over the air, so I just prefer to pay a nominal fee ($15) and get my locals + a few extra channels. 

Thanks all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, I am sorry for the confusion on the incorrect information provided by DISH. If you set up an activation only account with the Welcome Pack, which does not include HD, you will not be able to get any HD programming. This is a recent change. To get HD you would need the DISH America (no SD equipment can be on the account) or the AT120 package and above. You will need to have 3 orbitals, 110,119 & 129 which means you need a different dish as the 500 will do 110 & 199 but you still need 129 for the majority of your HD channels. 

There is an additional receiver fee for each receiver but the first one on the account. The first receiver fee is included in the programming package and you pay for each additional receiver, $7.00 for a solo receiver, $14.00 for a duo receiver, $10.00 for a solo DVR, & $17.00 for duo DVR. Any DVR on an account will also incur a $6.00 a month DVR fee (Hopper & ViP922 would be $10.00). 

With all that said, you might want to consider doing the AT120 package for $24.99 a month, the first year which will include a free installation if you qualify. You can sign up for HD Free for Life with credit card auto pay & Paperless billing. We would provide the equipment leased and you would need to have the two year agreement but it might be the most cost efficient option. It is up to you and please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I am sorry for the confusion on the incorrect information provided by DISH. If you set up an activation only account with the Welcome Pack, which does not include HD, you will not be able to get any HD programming. This is a recent change. To get HD you would need the DISH America (no SD equipment can be on the account) or the AT120 package and above. You will need to have 3 orbitals, 110,119 & 129 which means you need a different dish as the 500 will do 110 & 199 but you still need 129 for the majority of your HD channels.
> 
> There is an additional receiver fee for each receiver but the first one on the account. The first receiver fee is included in the programming package and you pay for each additional receiver, $7.00 for a solo receiver, $14.00 for a duo receiver, $10.00 for a solo DVR, & $17.00 for duo DVR. Any DVR on an account will also incur a $6.00 a month DVR fee (Hopper & ViP922 would be $10.00).
> 
> With all that said, you might want to consider doing the AT120 package for $24.99 a month, the first year which will include a free installation if you qualify. You can sign up for HD Free for Life with credit card auto pay & Paperless billing. We would provide the equipment leased and you would need to have the two year agreement but it might be the most cost efficient option. It is up to you and please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.


It may be worth noting that the OP would have the free Dish Mover option should he or she move away from this current living arrangement within the 24 month agreement. I gather this is a rent house.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Any/All of his locals, that DISH uplinks in HD (including CW, MNT, PBS, etc.) WILL be in HD as well.
> 
> It's $6 DVR fee per account, & has been for some time...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I gave sloppy answers. 
It is indeed $6 I was thinking of the whole house Fee. (so many fees, so little time...)

Checking the FCC website there is an exemption for smaller cable companies, but it sure looks like there still has to be some basic package, or maybe there is a way to get subsidized....

I should have said no cable box or not for a fee. Charter here was denied getting $1 a month.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Not always the case; some (smaller) systems do NOT & are not required to offer a "broadcast basic" tier - we have such systems outside of Spfld.
> 
> Not true at all; Comcast & other cable co. have/are eliminating ALL analog signals from their systems; ours just did it last week. Limited (broadcast) basic subs DO get up to 3 DTA's (cheap digital boxes) at NO monthly charge, though.


Cablevision is going all digital in some areas where piracy levels are high with a waiver.

Just because there are no analog channels does not mean you need a box for basic cable. I have basic cable and my HDTV can tune the basic cable channels which are in clear QAM format. My HDD equipped DVD Recorder can also tune them. As well as record them in DVD resolution. encrypted channels would need a box, when that happens it will have to be free. Or Bye Bye cable & no more satellite TV + Cable.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> Just because there are no analog channels does not mean you need a box for basic cable.


But THAT'S only if you have QAM TV's...obviously NOT everyone does.



> I have basic cable and my HDTV can tune the basic cable channels which are in clear QAM format. My HDD equipped DVD Recorder can also tune them. As well as record them in DVD resolution. *encrypted channels would need a box,* when that happens it will have to be free. Or Bye Bye cable & no more satellite TV + Cable.


Well if you're on Comcast, you'd better be ready to do just that - because CC is getting permission as we speak, to do EXACTLY this.


----------

